# Castrol



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

My dealership offers Castrol BOT 402 Synthetic Transmission fluid, has anyone switched to this, and can give me any reveiws?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

It is the same thing it comes from the factory with.


----------



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

Thats what I was expecting, but did not want to hear. Any suggestions on the exact fluid to use? If it would viod my warranty than I would have to get it done somewhere other than the dealer, correct?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Quite a few of us like Amsoil Synchromesh. It's a close match for viscosity, and shifts better hot and cold.

How-to on how to change it: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6627-how-change-manual-transmission-fluid.html


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

If you ask the dealership for the oem factory fill using the cruze manual gm part # for the manual transmission which the manual says is castrol bot 402 you will get a bottle of acdelco bot 303. I replaced my manual transmission oil at 100k with the bot 303 and my shifts are very smooth and fluid.


----------

